# Advice on cage size??



## Mouseowner15902 (Apr 6, 2019)

I am new to mouse ownership. I got some mice from a pet store. We got 3 to be exact, and we were told they were all female. Low and behold, one was male. The females have had 13 babies total, and I am pretty sure they are pregnant again because I didn't know the boy was a boy until they had their first litters. I have a couple questions. In the surrent litter I have 5 females (plus the two mothers) the rest are male. (I believe) I want to keep all the females. I have 3 cage options but unsure which is best. I have a 10 gallon aquarium, a 20 gallon long, and a 55 gallon. I am also willing to do a bin cage. Can anyone give me advice on how I can keep all the females. Also do I need to seperate the ones that i believe to be pregnant before they give birth again (ie do i need to worry about the other female mice killing the 2 pregnant ones babies?) Thank you in advance for all the help.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Baptism by fire!
This is almost the same story as how I came to breed mice on a grand scale and exhibit within the club. You might find yourself on the same path!

Females can live together quite peacefully, they are gregarious and enjoy being together. You will want to separate mothers-to-be to kindle or you run the risk of the litter failing. I have no idea about gallons or technical sizes, I don't know what size my own cages are, i don't do technical. I expect Lake Mousery will do better with that answer


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Haha, thanks WoodWitch...

My recommendation for your three options:

10 gallon tank- I do not think this is large enough for 7 does.
20 gallon tank- Needs to be changed once a week
55 gallon tank- Can be changed once every 2 weeks

Tanks allow you to see the mice more easily and more aesthetically appealing enclosure. However, tanks weigh more- making it more difficult to clean. If not cleaned thoroughly, can lead to respiratory illness and fungi issues later on.

Bins are much more efficient and durable setups. But they are quite the eye-sore and the mice can only be viewed from above.

I agree with WoodWitch's response regarding doe housing.


----------

